# Getting rid of wasps nest?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

Apparently, we have a wasps nest. We can't see it at all. But we see wasps getting through the small holes that the cover of the roof has.No idea if they are in the attic, we've been there a month ago and did not see them, so maybe they are in an area below insulation. For a few weeks I though we won't bother and just wait for them to die in the Fall. Till I read a big topic in an UK forum where lots of people advice against it as the waps gets aggressive while dying as well as there will be several queens leaving this nest and building new ones around.
Any tips? Should be use powder around these holes as we don't actually see it. Should we call pest control? Or really just leave them?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you can find and get to the hole... we used some of that expanding foam insulation in a can and spray it into the hole u can get it at any home improvement store, it expands and then they cant get in or out anymore and that should be the end of it (provided theres no way they can get from the attic into your house, if so youd prolly see them in your house already)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't see them in the house! The first thing we did when we moved here was to put nets on all windows that we open. But I am not sure if they can find some crack from the attick, etc.
And we can't see the nest or its opening. Just an area with a few holes (not sure of the name, not cracks, the normal ventilation holes) that they go in and out all the time. It is high, but we can see them well through the living room window (2d floor). So, even to try and use powder, etc. we should probably use this one.
Maybe I should just call a pest control company?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We used that expanding foam stuff, "Great Stuff" I think it was called, but that won't work if they're getting into the holes of the ventilation since there's so many of them, and would probably be dangerous to do on a 2nd level with a ladder.

Just call the pros, its better to play it stay safe.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

If they're going into the roof, then their nest will be right where they are moving in. Don't do anything about it, and they will return. Attics are a bitch to treat wasp nests in - call a professional.

*I was an exterminator for 8 years


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You should do something about it because otherwise they will find ways to move around inside walls and cracks and punch a hole in your ceiling or drywall and come out inside your house. Don't use that expanding foam to seal the entrance hole but there is a special foam product that is an insecticide based foam and is especially made for wasps, bees, hornets, etc.. Wait till dusk or before dark when they are less active and spray the foam into the opening and keep injecting until the foam oozes out and travels along on the inside. You may as well use the whole can and stick the little spray tube that comes with it as deep as you can. After a while, the foam dissapears. You can seal the opening with the normal expanding stuff afterwards "Great Stuff" a few days later after you are sure they are all dead. You can get that at Home Depot.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

When we had them up in the house like that, we used a wasp killing spray in a can. The spray shoots 20ft. Just aim and spray but be careful for ones leaving the nest. Also, just found a big nest in the hedges. I took the hose to it but only to find it was rebuilt the next day. Again i hosed it, this time i totally destroyed it. Have not had trouble since. Good Luck


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I can't seal the openning as these are the wholes in the ventilation cover of the roof. I guess I can't explain it well 
I guess using the spray foam from the living room window would be best. Just spray rapidly and close the window right away. I read if it doesn't work they will get aggresive even the day after. How true is that? If it is not, we could give it a try and then if it doesn't work, we can call a professional. If it is dangerous though, I probably just call the guys right away and get it done. I have kids and I don't want to risk it.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

With most of the over the counter sprays, the primary ingredient is a contact killers like pyrethrin (same stuff you find in some flea spray) - there is no residual effects, so you get a quick kill of everything you directly spray. Works fine on a smaller nest that you can actually see. In this case, the pros will likely use a powder or dust that the wasps moving in and out of the next track all over each other, and do each other in.

Either way you go, if you have little kids, watch out for dead / dying wasps for 24-48 hours afterwards - the little buggers can still sting!

Good luck!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot. From all the reading I did, it seems powder/dust is the way to go. The thing is how to puff it in there through the window as using a ladder doesn't seem like a good idea to me.
Will think about it tonight.
Thanks a lot, I was not scared at first, now I am.
BTW, these guys are getting out of the wholes with small white balls in their mouths. Do you think they are cutting pieces of the insulation? Scary


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So we got Ant Out powder and used a long tube to puff it at the entrances. With the first one we did, we saw them coming out all white from the second one. After 5-10 min we covered that one as well and they stopped getting out. We puffed all 4 entrance holes we've seen them using. Now we can only hope this powder is actually killing them.
I'll keep you updated. Thanks once again.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Take care when spraying the openings when they are in your house, I had them in the chimney one year and decided to spray the foam stuff on the cracks they were going in and out of. it stopped that route but drove them down the chimney and into the living room. For about a month we were killing about 400 a day in the house! I would call in a pro and have them attack the nest from inside the attic


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

From what I see, we blocked the entrances with the powder. That worries me as I don't know what to expect next  How fast the Ant Out is supposed to kill them? This morning we see some coming to the roof, walking/flying around trying to get into the nest and then leaving. None is going out so far. It seems they are trapped in. So the holes were really small and it would have been impossible for the spray to go in. I hope the powder will kill them. But if not....


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't seem to be able to find information how fast they die from starvation? If they don't find a way out through the powder, what would they do?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

They went to the normal activity again. Not using these holes but getting into some small small crack between the roof ventilation plates and the house stucco.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

The active ingredient in Ant Out is not a sudden killer (chlorpyrifos), unless you cover the little buggers in it. It affects their nervous system, and will take some time. As they walk in and out of the next, they'll track it back and forth over each other and any eggs / larvae. Hopefully the queen!!!

If you still have activity in 48 hours - I would have someone come in and get at it from the attic, as *poiuy704* suggested.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

OK. I will give it 48 hours then and see.
Any recommendations for pest control companies? Thanks a lot in advance.

P.S. My husband said it is located in a part of the attic that is not accessible from inside at all, there is kind of a wall there as it is outside of the house.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Orkin to deal with our wasp nests. BC Pest Control is another with a good reputation. Not too sure anymore, the industry is full of little one & two man operations that come and go. Like any other business, some are really good, and some...aren't.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That's why I ask, as it seems it is not an easy nest to kill, so I better call people that are good.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, BC Pest Control quoted between $150-$200 for that job...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasps in an attic or anywhere for that matter is serious. Blocking their hole I would not recommend as that will be trapping them inside. Likely they will find a way out. I had a nest many years ago in a similar manner, when the nest got big enough they punched through the ceiling releasing 1000's into the house, not pretty. I would seriously recommend a professional in this case, the alternative is very bad. Foams etc are great if you can see the nest, if not you will likely just really irritate them.
Good luck!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, Grant, that is VERY scary 
I guess I have to give up finding a way myself and spent these $150+ 
I got an awful headache today thinking about all the bad scenarios.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely go with a pro, putting yourself or your loved one in a bad position isn't the way to go.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, no way. I just messaged Orkin as well and will see what price they will quote, so we can deal with it tomorrow. There is no way I am waiting any longer with all the scary stories I read.
Thanks everybody!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't be afraid to price compare and let them know about it.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Orkin charged us around $100 to do our nests, along the roofline, but they were accessible with a ladder from outside. They will likely charge more if they have to go in the attic. At least, that was the way of doing things back in the dark ages when I was in the industry.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

The thing is, we're "lucky" and that area is not accessible from the attic as well  So I have no idea what can be done. And I guess they will charge higher than usual 
I won't look for other companies unless somebody here is recommending another one.
My husband just poked the holes back, as they were covered with the powder since ysterday evening and today the wasps were confused by not being able to find their usual ways.


----------

